# mineral oil and spawn



## yakima (Jan 28, 2012)

Can someone revisit the use of mineral oil to cure spawn. Been trying over an hour to find the old one and just ain't happening. Its used to freeze it I believe and then thawed out and tied into bags. With good success. So that's what I remember and if I miss anything please advise. I'm getting alittle fishy and got some skein to treat and like the idea of mineral oil. thanks for any advice.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have always tied bags then covered with mineral oil and froze. I use mineral oil where I need real good spawn for the pier or anchored and still fishing. The only draw back to mineral oil is its messy.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Too much blood in skein for mineral oil. A better application for cure. Single eggs in oil. Looking for a quick cure, might try Brite & Tight.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

If I remember right, because I was interested in that too, basically you take bags, skein or loose eggs fill the zip lock bag up so it just covers the eggs with a little mineral oil about a 1/4" or so above the eggs and freeze. I would suggest you do this to multiple zip lock bags so you are not constantly thawing and refreezing the bulk of your bait. I would do a search and find it, but for some reason I am horrible at doing searches on this site and waste time searching. I have better results googling, then it shows the thread on google. FWIW


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I separate the eggs in a collinder and rinse them well add 2 tablespoons of kosher salt 1 teaspoon of sugar and 3/4 of a pack of Kool aid for color mix place in a jar add a little water and refridgerate


----------

